# what is this font, or how was it done?



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm trying to revise or recreate a graphic we paid to have done years ago, and don't know what font the "Total" is in. Suggestions appreciated!!! (Like, how did they make the 'tail' on the 'T' on "total")??? Or the phone number...how did they outline the numbers?


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Logos are done in vector graphics to allow them to be scaled up and down without jaggies. You can get some of the effects in Gimp or Photoshop, but it takes a lot of practice and knowledge to get a nice looking finished product. "Outline" is just a tool in the text font menu. The "tail" may have been done with a deform tool or manually by adding a bold line and doing a merge and then conversion to an object. There are other tools out there, Serif has a "Pageplus" line of tools, and Ulead did a pretty decent "PhotoImpact" program that even does CMYK separations.

That font is similar to an all caps slanted Ariel bold, but the "A" is more unique. Just to make things more interesting, some fonts are copyrighted and if a company succeeds while using a logo with a pirated font, there will be lawyers.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I agree, its a graphic, not a font.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

But it had to be a font before they made it a graphic, didn't they??
Sorry, I'm SOOO clueless!


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

The tail on the "T" is not part of a font set. The letters are.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I don't think any of it is part of a font set. The second t touches the o. In a font set, there would be a space or a consistent non-space. See http://cooltext.com/Fonts-Top-100?LogoID=943569396&Field=Font 
Looks more like the work of a good graphic artist that has some good computer art software. As far as revisions go, a low-tech alternative to Gimp would be a combination of MS Paint for graphics and Photoscape (free program) for the lettering.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I agree with all that artistic work on that logo I will have to say that is not a font at all, but work from a good graphic artist.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Copyright on fonts in the US is actually a weird area -
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intellectual_property_protection_of_typefaces

That said, you can probably find something similar here:
http://www.1001freefonts.com/

What graphics program are you using? As has already been said, it's more of a graphic than "just" a font.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Michael, kerning http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kerning and scaling can have some pretty strange manifestations. One of the easy ones is that the rounded lower case letter o and e are often larger than other letters to make them visually the same size. Kerning also varies depending on the letter combinations, and the overall kerning and leading are easily adjustable. I have no doubt that the work started with a standard font.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

cc-rider said:


> I'm trying to revise or recreate a graphic we paid to have done years ago, and don't know what font the "Total" is in. Suggestions appreciated!!! (Like, how did they make the 'tail' on the 'T' on "total")??? Or the phone number...how did they outline the numbers?


Did the picture get removed?

For an outline on numbers/letters, you have to have an outline and a fill color selected on your graphics program, then you have to make sure that your "stroke width" has a setting higher than 0. The wider the stroke width the thicker the outline will be. 

Wish I could see the graphic to get a look at that mystery font!


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

The graphic showed up for me today. The closest font I could find without a lot of looking that is even remotely close is called Crackdown (italicized), but the edges of the T and L are rounded instead of straight, and the letters A O and L are not as fat. If you put each letter on a different layer you would be able to move them wherever you wanted to get the right spacing. I would think this started out as a font that was modified. When you bought the graphic artwork did they not also give you copies of the font sets?

Once you have the base black letters and have added a tail to the T, you would (make sure they are all on the same layer, merge if you have to) select all of them and then expand the selection by about 4 pixels, promote selection to a new layer, then fill with white.
Then expand the selection again by about 6 pixels, promote to new layer and fill with the gold, then once again (expand by only 2 pixels this time) and fill with the yellow. Each of these new layers would have to be dragged under the black layer in the correct order, to give that highlight upon highlight effect.

For the shine on the black letters you would go back to the black base layer, select all the letters, invert the selection, expand the selection by one pixel and then do a silver drop shadow with a horizontal and vertical offset of 1.

If you can somewhat find your way around a graphics program, I hope that helps a little!


----------

